# Looking For A Spot



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

If anyone needs to round out their crew either Monday, Wednesday or Thursday, please PM me. (Open for over-night too) I have gear, knowledge and gas money. Won't leave you until all is done!!!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Stay Bent said:


> If anyone needs to round out their crew either Monday, Wednesday or Thursday, please PM me. (Open for over-night too) I have gear, knowledge and gas money. Won't leave you until all is done!!!


And I'll be the third to help out on those dates as well! What up B? :biggrin:


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

Weather permitting, I'd like to try Freeport this Wednesday. I have a 19 footer with room for 2. Pm me if you're interested. Pete


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*Wed AM. - GYB*

Weather permitting I will go Wed out of GYB for snapper. Anyone with knowledge and skills/rod is welcome.

Pm me


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

*Lets go*

Off till Monday call me 9792153604 looking for crews


----------

